# Oil modified water based polyurethane vs oil based polyurethane?



## Zipperjack (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm sure this topic has been discussed before.
I've had experience with poly acrylic and I like it for certain applications. Is the oil modified water based polyurethane as wear resistant as the old oil based products? And dose it spray well in an HVLP spray rig?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The oil modified polyurethane isn't as good as the oil based counterpart. It would be a mid-range between polycrylic and oil based. They have taken a water based poly and added oils to the formula to make it a little more durable and improve adhesion. It should spray alright


----------



## OutintheToolies (Jan 4, 2015)

I used the oil modified polyurethane on a small island countertop made of a slab of tamarack wood. Coincidentally, I was just peering closely at it yesterday and told myself to sand it off and refinish with the regular oil-based Minwax polyurethane. I have even used Minwax water-based on similar counter surfaces with good success (better than the oil-modified, probably not as much longevity as the regular oil-based -- but I love working with the water-based!)


----------

